# NVBK grip impressions



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

We have been discussing what was meant by "digging deeper".
My retired old man during training yesterday 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjDGpN_W7sw


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Viola c'est Martine :grin: I think Fils "feels" some bone and likes it :lol: Very nice!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice! You can tell he really enjoys the bite!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

nice grips indeed.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice attitude to go along with the grip!


----------



## Petra StrUbing (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice  .


----------



## Aamer Sachedina (May 6, 2008)

Excellet gripping style! Wish NVBK took off on North America.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

awesome video thanks for posting...


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Also to show that even though the decoy work is more static during the trials, we do train other styles too.
I like the decoy to move and give some action to the dog.
We sometimes train on esquives too. We use it to make dogs that are too violent on the entry of the attacks slow down a bit before the impact.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Martine Loots said:


> We sometimes train on esquives too. We use it to make dogs that are too violent on the entry of the attacks slow down a bit before the impact.


We also do, to make the dog more "aware" of his attack and make him watch the decoy better in his attack.
We don't want him on "auto-pilot"

Dick


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> We also do, to make the dog more "aware" of his attack and make him watch the decoy better in his attack.
> We don't want him on "auto-pilot"
> 
> Dick


Exactly. If he knows there is a possibility of the decoy esquiving, he'll focus more in stead of "crashing" himself.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice video and dog!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What a shame. Too bad the dog never showed any drive for the work. :-\":-\":-\":-\"


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What a shame. Too bad the dog never showed any drive for the work. :-\":-\":-\":-\"


really? or is this another "joke"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbaXJbXWQSk


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

God your stupid. I think I will amuse myself and go find that video where you get punked again.

Remember when you tried to be "gangsta" and use the "N" word on Chicagoland ?? God you crack me up. What is the dog in white for again ? Please tell us. You were so close last time, maybe you will get it right this time.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff, if he wasn't right, then I suppose I should ask why didn't you answer the question when I asked it?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeff. I am far from stupid....thanks for answering the question...with all the insults and "jokes" you throw around who knows what you mean at any given point...

Never used the N word...I used the G word...as in ghetto...get your facts straight...some people found that offensive....god YOU ARE STUPID, or just have a bad memory...or make your own memories..take your meds...

Angie..sorry for the HUGE mistakes in the definition...as there are no routines in Ring...the dog in white is the example dog to show how the trial will be conducted...order of EXCERCISES, and the decoy work my apologies for giving you wrong information....angie please forgive me...

Jeff. glad to have you back...now go ---- off.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Arthur, yes I know. Thank you and have a good night (after your last post, I wonder if coming to instead of waking up means anything to you?)... I still appreciate your first attempt - I'm fairly certain it was genuine. That was better than what this entirely separate thread has grown into. But no worries you take care of yourself and that nice male Bouv named Dino that you have. I am sure you will do just fine in FR.

(sarcasm)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Sure Joby. Whatever you want. I remember seeing the responses stack up once they realized what you had written. I am pretty sure that I am the one that remembers it clearly.

Then you got the boot from the new and improved Chicago land. Pretty sure that they were the ones who punked the shit out of you on that video. Weird how you sucked up to them, even after getting punked on camera.

I felt bad for you. Skinny little shit about to get mashed. Never something that one wants to watch, but I can see where you might write a check or two that you cannot cash.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Sure Joby. Whatever you want. I remember seeing the responses stack up once they realized what you had written. I am pretty sure that I am the one that remembers it clearly.
> 
> Then you got the boot from the new and improved Chicago land. Pretty sure that they were the ones who punked the shit out of you on that video. Weird how you sucked up to them, even after getting punked on camera.
> 
> I felt bad for you. Skinny little shit about to get mashed. Never something that one wants to watch, but I can see where you might write a check or two that you cannot cash.


??? take you meds jeff


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What meds are these Joby ? The OH SHIT YOU LOOKED LIKE A PUSSY fixing meds ?

I would have just taken the ass beating rather than look like what you were looking like, but that is just me.

Tell us again about the dog in white ?? What is it for ?

Martine, your dog is great, sorry about the interruption, just need to put the cur back in his place.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeff..
nobody used the N word...I have an open invitation to train with those guys, nobody almost got mashed...he just worked my dog last month...and I do post on the new chicagoland board...all without sucking up...

I don't recall a fight about to happen...I do recall me being drunk and pissed about a prior incident...and me being a dick to someone who was basically trying to bury the hatchett...which we have..it's called being mature...

That being said. IF deciding that fighting a guy that is 7 inches taller and outweighs me by 70+ lbs might be a bad idea, when I havent been in a real fight in my adult life, even when I was drunk...makes me a pussy...then I guess I'm a pussy...but I never wrote any checks to begin with...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am sure that is the version you tell yourself late at night, when the shame comes creeping through the window of your sad little soul. LOL

You keep on thinking you can just deny using the "N" word trying to be all "gangsta". 

I know you think it is forgotten, but it isn't.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

nope it is remembered only in your head...FALSELY
funny thing is how you seem to remember this thing that never happened...but all the people that were involved have forgotten it..

I just judged a show hosted by a black man, with 2 black decoys, 2 black judges and me, in a crowd that was 95% black..where all were present and accounted for, from the chicagoland board

nobody brought it up...that I used the word ghetto on a message board last year...cause nobody cares...glad to see you are keeping your misguided dreams, and false memories alive in your head...

Anyhow...you win...I am going to bed...I have to get up in 2 hours and go tracking.....

I am sure no one will appreciate you lying to try to start a racial incident here....


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

and another thread closed, 'cause it hasn't to do with the OP, but only give eachother a big mouth and dragging in something from another board.


----------

